

How Internet Explorer cost a website a month's salary - voodooalerts
http://www.voodooalerts.com/blog/is-internet-explorer-costing-your-site-money-heres-how-it-cost-one-site-owner-a-months-salary/

======
x0n
Slashdot moron clickbait. TL;DR Newsflash: idiot doesn't test his website on
known buggy legacy browsers and pays the price. And this happened how long
ago? Five years ago?

------
cauterized
One nitpick: IE6 does not generally treat text-indent as moving the background
image. The fact that that technique worked in all the major browsers of the
IE6 era was one of the reasons it became the most popular image replacement
mechanism in the first place. Are buttons an exception to this case?

------
Igglyboo
Seems like he could have just tested his site before deploying it? If IE 6/7
were such major money makers for him maybe he should have made sure they
worked.

And why did he find the bug and "not immediately fix it"? That itself is
ridiculous as well.

